# RV Insurance



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Wanted to check out what kind of rv insurance you have.

I currently have rv insurance through progressive, and if I recall correctly, I have at least the following items.

Total Loss Replacement
Personal Contents Coverage
Towing and Roadside Assistance Coverage

I am trying to determine if the rv insurance I have is enough, should I have different coverage, less coverage, etc.. The rates are quite reasonable, so I have no complaints there, but mainly want to make sure I have enough insurance coverage.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Our camper insurance is though Nationwide. It pays 100% of content and replacement. I believe its around $17.00 a month. Not bad for such a big investment. It also covers theif, if you are broken in, both at home and while camping.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have RV insurance, but I have house and car with State Farm. The price you quoted seems low for RV insurance. The house I have everything inside covered. The lightning storm took out our phones, TV, and patio set. They covered all of it. I got for replacing them all. That was a few years ago. Now, I get a discount because I have no claims with them.:thumbup1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We have progressive rv insurance.

We pay $260 a year and have

COMPREHENSIVE 
COLLISION 
MEXICO COVERAGE
FIRE DEPARTMENT SERVICEEMERGENCY EXPENSE 
VACATION LIABILITY 
$1,000 REPLACEMENT COST 
ROADSIDE ASSISTANCE

I may check into the nationwide, it seems like more coverage for less cost


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Progressive sounds similar to what I'm paying now. When I got Sate Farm it was years ago. Virginia is a state where you have to be insured. It was less restrictive in MN. So I just did the basic lowest coverage when I started. Now it's full coverage because of the van. Every year it's less money for insurance. But when my 16 year old daughter gets on, it's going up.:bang:


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will have to login and see what my monthly rate is and what all coverage is included. It may be time to compare with other companies.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I've seen medical insurance with a side by side comparison. That's much better because it's easier to compare. Otherwise, you're visiting the other websites for the same information. You can also pick for individual or family.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

The Recreation Vehicle Industry Association recommends that policies for travel trailers and pop-ups should include the following:

All-risk comprehensive coverage
Vacation liability for emergency motel and meal expenses
Towing
Fire department services


----------

